# Dog walking job for 13 year old



## Kazolyn (Oct 22, 2018)

I’m looking for a dog walking job because I need some extra money because Christmas is coming and I want to buy something for my family and friends and also because I want to save up. I get bored at home really easily so why not go and be active with something that I love. Any type of dog would be fine because I don’t mind any as long they are fine with stranger (me).


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Kazolyn said:


> Hi I'm karolina and I'm looking for a dog walking job because I need some extra money because Christmas is coming and I want to buy something for my family and friends and also because I want to save up. I get bored at home really easily so why not go and be active with something that I love. Any type of dog would be fine because I don't mind any as long they are fine with stranger (me).
> To be honest I don't think this is a sensible idea , you would be in a vulnerable position from strangers being on your own in the dark winter evenings , and what would you do if another dog attacked the dog you were walking ?
> Besides which most people would require you to have insurance to care for their dog and you couldn't get that until you're at least 16.
> I'm concerned that you've given quite a lot of identifying details in your posts so will edit it for your safety.


----------



## ganyu052 (2 mo ago)

SusieRainbow said:


> To be honest I don't think this is a sensible idea , you would be in a vulnerable position from strangers being on your own in the dark winter evenings , and what would you do if another dog attacked the dog you were walking ?
> Besides which most people would require you to have insurance to care for their dog and you couldn't get that until you're at least 16.
> I'm concerned that you've given quite a lot of identifying details in your posts so will edit it for your safety.


shut up


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

SusieRainbow's advice to you is very good.

It is very thoughtful and kind of you to want to earn money to buy gifts for others though.

Dog walking is perhaps something for the future. Have you thought about a paper round or a Saturday job?


----------

